# New Bear Season Limit.



## hunterboy96 (Mar 31, 2011)

I was reading this on gohuntgeorgia about the deer season and doe days and I came across bear season.

Here's the link http://www.gohuntgeorgia.com/sites/default/files/uploads/wildlife/hunting/pdf/regulations/proposed/Public%20Notice_Hunting%20Regulations_2011-2013.pdf

I don't really bear hunt but thought yall could use this information.


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 1, 2011)

WOW, are you kidding me?!  I feel like going to that meeting in Smyrna was worth while. Like someone actually listened to me because I got off the couch and raised my voice.


----------



## blackbear (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for posting Hunterboy,I read that the bear population in north Ga. is 300...I think they kinda R asleep at the wheel on the arithmetic...what wuz the total harvest last season 2010?


----------



## yellowhammer73 (May 2, 2011)

thanks for the info. i have land in twiggs i can hunt and it is eat up with bear.


----------



## GEARFREAK (May 6, 2011)

*Bear Season*

I wish that they had changed the season for South Georgia hunting.  Since Florida doesn't have a bear season, they now have a bear problem and bears come across the line into S. GA.  But South GA only has 9 days of bear season...totally nutts!  Bear Run Lodge always has huge success numbers but doesn't put a dent in the population of Clinch and Ware counties.  If N. GA only has a population of 300, you would be lucky to see one whereas most S. GA counties have that number in each county.


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 6, 2011)

CharlesWalthour said:


> If N. GA only has a population of 300, you would be lucky to see one whereas most S. GA counties have that number in each county.



I don't know how correct those #'s are.... there are bears all over these mountains.


----------



## Coastie (May 6, 2011)

Hey guys, those are the proposed changes. You will have to wait a few weeks to see what the final regulation changes actually are.


----------



## king killer delete (May 8, 2011)

*I wish that would happen in south GA for the Gators*

I think we got more gators than we do bears and I think we need to take care of the bears and the gators,


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 10, 2011)

All I want for Bear Season is a (one) Mature 300 pounder...  

But if two present a shot, well...  Hmmmm...

Good luck getting a deuce this season...


----------



## GA DAWG (May 11, 2011)

When will we know if these changes take place? June maybe?


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 12, 2011)

CharlesWalthour said:


> If N. GA only has a population of 300, you would be lucky to see one whereas most S. GA counties have that number in each county.



I knew those numbers didn't sound right...... 

www.georgiastateparks.org/content/Georgia/parks/education/BlackBears/BlackBear.doc


"Considered the largest, native terrestrial mammal currently living in Georgia, the black bear (Ursus americanus) is a keystone species that symbolizes the wild qualities of the state.  Black bears can typically be found in three distinct regions of Georgia (Figure 1).  The North Georgia population, numbering approximately 1,200 bears, is found in the mountains in the northern part of the state.  This population of bears is generally found in Tennessee and North Carolina as well as Georgia.  The Central Georgia population, estimated at 200 to 300 bears is generally associated with the Ocmulgee River drainage system in the central part of the state just south of Macon.  The majority of the bears in this population appear to be found east of the Ocmulgee River in Twiggs County but can also be found in a number of surrounding counties.  In South Georgia, the bear population, which is estimated at 700 – 800 bears, centers in and around the Okefenokee Swamp.  Bears in this population are also found in the northern regions of Florida associated with the Okefenokee Swamp.

Keep in mind that although Georgia’s black bear populations are typically found in these 3 areas, they will range over larger areas in search of food, new territory, or maybe just because they like to wander.  Occasionally, bears show up quite unexpectedly in many parts of the state not considered bear territory including metropolitan areas such as Atlanta, Macon, Valdosta, or Tifton.  Refer to the Black Bear Fact Sheet (supplemental .pdf file) for specific range, habitat, physical characteristic, diet, nuisance, and bear/human conflict descriptions."


----------



## JBowers (May 12, 2011)

That is some really old information on the State Parks website!

Estimated population in North Ga Mtns - 4,000
Est. Pop in Central GA - 300
Est. Pop in South Ga - 800

Statewide - 5100


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 13, 2011)

JBowers said:


> That is some really old information on the State Parks website!
> 
> Estimated population in North Ga Mtns - 4,000
> Est. Pop in Central GA - 300
> ...



I figured it was John, but it was all I could find. I did know that the original number of 300 that had been thrown out was way off base. There are bears EVERYWHERE in the mountains..... Thanks for the new #'s, do you have a link to a article or anything?


----------

